# Shimano Spinning reel problems



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have (3) SPINNING reels which are pretty new within 2 yrs. All used in freshwater only for whitebass and stripers. I have a Shimano Sedona 4000FD, Sedona 2500FD, and Sahara 3000FE. All the reels are reeling very hard like sand is in the gears after a little while fishing. Pick up the reel and it feels fine till you start fishing with it. Took it to a place and they repaired (2) under warranty by replacing a bearing. They stated the new Shimano reels are trash and they have seen this problems before. They will replace the bearing but no guarantees. After the repair they are all still doing it.
I bought these reels after having a 5yr old Shimano 4000 that is fantastic and pulls in multiple large fish with no problems. Do I just box em up with a nasty letter and send back to Shimano?

They just came out with all new designs for these about a year ago. I guess to fix the problems.

Any help would be great!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> I have (3) SPINNING reels which are pretty new within 2 yrs. All used in freshwater only for whitebass and stripers. I have a Shimano Sedona 4000FD, Sedona 2500FD, and Sahara 3000FE. All the reels are reeling very hard like sand is in the gears after a little while fishing. Pick up the reel and it feels fine till you start fishing with it. Took it to a place and they repaired (2) under warranty by replacing a bearing. They stated the new Shimano reels are trash and they have seen this problems before. They will replace the bearing but no guarantees. After the repair they are all still doing it.
> I bought these reels after having a 5yr old Shimano 4000 that is fantastic and pulls in multiple large fish with no problems. Do I just box em up with a nasty letter and send back to Shimano?
> 
> They just came out with all new designs for these about a year ago. I guess to fix the problems.
> ...


For fresh water your could simply switch brands to Pflueger.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've used Sahara 2500FD pretty hard and its been dunked numerous times in salt, always cleaned very well afterwards, and its still fine.

I'd have to take a look at them, but it sounds like the gears are shifting and binding under a load.

Shimano has been pretty good to me when I sent in a bad reel, might want to call first and then send them in.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*shimano*

Dont give up on the reels bring them to me I will FIX them for you


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Allan,

Where are you located in Houston?

Also, I have a couple Pflueger reels and have not had a problem. One is 10yrs old and still kicking. I keep it around as a spare for the kids or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Seekfishing*

3211 Cypress Creek Parkway
Houston, Tx 77068
281-469-9898


----------



## betterlate (Dec 7, 2012)

*Location*

Allan are you in a storefront there or working out of the house?

I have a couple of older Shimano spinning reels: Spheros, Sedona and Saros all 4000's I might want to bring you. I've done a lot of bearing replacement in the Saros with Boca bearings. However, not all are running smooth & quiet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I have a shop u can call me @281-469-9898


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

